# Best bass ponds



## jakekettle1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Best bass ponds in Central Ohio


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Private ones.


----------



## jakekettle1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Pigsticker said:


> Private ones.



Lol but I don't have the money for a private one


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

jakekettle1 said:


> Lol but I don't have the money for a private one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Well shoot there's only 1 other type left then! LOL. Where in Central Ohio are you from? Somebody may know a place close to you.

Mr. A


----------



## jakekettle1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Mr. A said:


> Well shoot there's only 1 other type left then! LOL. Where in Central Ohio are you from? Somebody may know a place close to you.
> 
> Mr. A



My dad is a chiropractor and he has a patient who says we can use his private pond but if we hook one of is coy we have to pay a 200$ fine so idk if it's worth the risk


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jakekettle1 (Jun 21, 2014)

And I live in Lewis center


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Fine if u hook it or kill it? My friend has 5 Koi in his little 1 acre farm pond and we've never hooked one. Since all a Koi is is a big fancy goldfish which is just a fancy carp i very much doubt you'd kill one simply by hooking it. Also if ur using lures for bass your chances of catching a Koi or carp are minuscule.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't worry about the Koi. In 30 years of fishing I have only ever hooked one by accident, and not for very long! If you are using bass gear chances are it's not heavy enough to land it. Also, Lou won't intentionally hit a lure as far as I know. So, go fish and be happy!

Mr. A


----------



## jakekettle1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you for all the advice


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

If you hook one which I doubt you would Just release it. its very hard to kill a fish just my hooking it. Its like when we go fishing in Maryland bass season is closed but that's what we go fishing for. As long as you release it your ok. ALSO have you ever tried to catch a goldfish???


----------

